# power steering hose.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

K, so i was driving and i noticed every time i took a turn there was a noise. So my first thought was something with the power steering. So i opened the hood and checked the fluid level and yep it was almost empty, as i look closer i noticed fluid all over the hoses. Do you guys think its leaking from where the hose connects or some crack somewhere. I took the shiny foil type stuff off from around the hose and didnt see or feel any cracks just alot a fluid on the hose and where it connects at the bottom. Maybe it is just loose? if so how would you tighten. I can just squeeze my hand in there so i dunno.this is a 91 maxima gxe.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A lot of times they leak where the rubber hose is crimped to the metal line. This means the hose would have to be replaced or a place that makes automotive hydraulic lines could repair it, which might be a bit cheaper. The metal line gets screwed into the rack. What's actually leaking is what you need to figure out.


----------

